# Which would you get?



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, everyone I know, owns Goosnecks - if that helps at all? lol. 

I do not own my own rig - but I imagine myself getting a bumper pull, they appear to be easier - but whenever I talk about it with other horse folk, they say "Once you go Gooseneck, you wont go back"

I do like the bed option that the gooseneck gives you!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have BP and 1/2 ton truck. If I'd have a better truck and little more money I'd go with GN. I think they are more stable and easy to handle (turn, backup, etc.) on road. Also not sure if you consider it or not look into one with the dressing room (if your finance allows it). That's a very handy thing to have!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Me, personally, I prefer a gooseneck. However, that is what I learned to drive. We just got our first bumper pull a few years ago and I am constantly jack-knifing the silly thing when I try to back it up. However, if you pull a gooseneck, you have to take your corners wider to keep from running the trailer tires over a curb, or a sign, or another car that happens to be beside you LOL. With a bumper pull, it follows in the path of your truck and you can make sharper turns without dragging your trailer over things. If you are going to be doing a lot of driving in a city or somewhere with a lot of dense traffic, you would probably be more comfortable with a bumper pull. With a gooseneck, you have to be much more cautious. On the other hand, if you have a bumper pull like I do, which is a stock type, you always have to make sure that the front is loaded heavier than the back. If you put more weight in the back, then it can pick up the rear end of your truck and cause you to have a wreck. I know a guy here in town that has totaled 2 rigs because he did that:roll:.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Gooseneck all the way. I have had both and pulled both and the gooseneck is so much easier to pull, turn, manuver and haul. I have a 3/4 ton Chevy 4 door truck and pull a three horse Circle J trailer. My husbands truck is a 1/2 ton Chevy and has NO issue pulling this trailer either.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I have only ever hauled a bumper pull. I would sure consider a gooseneck, but then I could never have my canopy on if I tow. My dog rides in the back when the canopy is on (Great Dane). That extra space though would be awesome!

With a BP trailer, you can tow it with any hauling capable rig. So, if you ever loan it out, or use a different truck for any reason, you are ready. Is your truck already equipped to haul a GN trailer? If not, how much will it cost to get the kit installed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

GN hitch is about $700 around here. I just located a BP trailer just 20 minutes up the road, so I'm going to take a look at it. If a good trailer comes up at a good price, I'm going to jump on it regardless of which style it is. Does sound like many prefer GN's though.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I would spend the extra and put the hitch in. I have owned one bumper pull and three goosenecks. The first three were pulled with a Dodge 1500 manual transmission. Our local trailer sales put a used hitch in the bed for $250 installed. It was a great buy. I love the way a gooseneck pulls, backups, turns 
The first two trailers were both two horse, the third a stock combo three horse.

I now drive a Ford F250 that was hopped up at the factory to pull. And pull it does  I have a 4 horse gooseneck I pull now. Love it!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> you have to take your corners wider to keep from running the trailer tires over a curb, or a sign, or another car that happens to be beside you LOL.


LOL smrobs! I am chuckling here, picturing you doing these things during your growing pangs of learning to haul a trailer.

I anxiously await for my turn. lol


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I like my GN much better than the bumper pulls I've used. It just feels so much more stable.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Pros and cons for each (IMO)

Gooseneck pros: Bigger, tow better and MUCH EASIER TO BACK!!! 
Gooseneck cons: Turn like an oil tanker, need different hitch.

Bumper pros: Light, easy to maneuvre.
Bumper cons: Smaller, aren't as stable behind the car when towing and a pain in the butt to back.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Another thing to consider is how your pulling vehicle is built. I bought a truck with a short bed so while I can put a gooseneck hitch in there, it's not an ideal situation (something to do with the location of my rear axle, so I need an offset hitch? I dunno, nothing of what was being said sounded like English to me...). I just couldn't consider a truck with a long bed, this thing is completely and utterly ginormous as it is (hubby INSISTED on a crew cab for my kids).

So I'm going to go with a bumper pull trailer and the other nice thing is my truck came with a locking, sliding cover, so I have PLENTY of locked storage for stuff at shows.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

wyominggrandma said:


> My husbands truck is a 1/2 ton Chevy and has NO issue pulling this trailer either.


Grandma, how big is the trailer? I was thinking about may be selling my BP and getting slant GN, but I'm concerned if my old truck will be able to pull it (I have 1/2 Chevy Silverado).


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

No doubt GN are easier to handle. However, I need an SUV, as opposed to a p/u, so have to have a bp. If I had lots of $$?? I would have a GN camper/horse trailer combo and a nice truck to pull it! AND my SUV!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> LOL smrobs! I am chuckling here, picturing you doing these things during your growing pangs of learning to haul a trailer.
> 
> I anxiously await for my turn. lol


 
I never ran over another car, though I did hit my share of curbs and a couple of signs. Thank God for tolerant horses. I just know they were in the trailer rolling their eyes saying "**** kids".


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I learned to drive on a gooseneck, but I bought a bumper pull... mine is a brenderup. it is as stable as you could possibly dream of being. it pulls/handles/maneuvers Way better than that dang gooseneck. (you have to take turns SO wide with gn and be so much more aware of every inch) Backing can be a little tricky with bp... but I never did learn to back that gn either, so.
I would rather have my bp any day. personally.
I also find it a much bigger pain to hook and unhook a gn than a bp. Don't forget to drop the tailgate when you pull away!!

but depends on how you want to use it.

like someone said, if you have a short bed truck, not very good idea to have a gn. I've heard people do serious damage to their trucks pulling a gn with a short bed.

a truck can _generally_ can carry more weight with a gn as the weight on the truck is distributed differently. gn's have more room and you can use upper part for sleeping. 
but your storage space in the bed of your truck is reduced.
I have a cart, so I need the bed of my truck to throw my cart in. 
bp are smaller and store better. they fit into tighter spots (I guess depending on the trailer in question, but) good for small camp grounds or crowded trail heads.


----------

